# What shirt and tie colors for light/silver gray pants?



## hopkins_student (Jun 25, 2004)

I know this should be simple, but I'm having problems. What color shirts and ties would you wear with silver gray pants? There is no jacket to speak of aside from a white lab coat.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

hopkins_student said:


> I know this should be simple, but I'm having problems. What color shirts and ties would you wear with silver gray pants? There is no jacket to speak of aside from a white lab coat.


Light blue, creamish yellow, pink.


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

That is one of my favorite colors - I've been wearing very light grey flannels rather often recently. 

I'd avoid anything bold in the shirt as it just washes out the pants too much. Light blues are ideal but can be boring. Depending on the weight some pastels work, some don't. 

I really like the contrast between light grey pants and a dark (say navy-based tie)


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Just about any color, actually could work.

If you like the dark shirt, light tie look, almost any color will work. (Many AAAC people would counsel against this.)

Other than that, any light colored shirt with a dark tie. French blue might even be nice with these slacks along with a dark red or navy based tie.


----------



## FIHTies (Jun 24, 2004)

*Cross Post but so is the thread *



hopkins_student said:


> I know this should be simple, but I'm having problems. What color shirts and ties would you wear with silver gray pants? There is no jacket to speak of aside from a white lab coat.


Light Blue Shirt, Brown Tie. If the brown Tie has Blue or silver in it, all the better:


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Although it might tend to get lost beneath your white lab coat, I can think of nothing nicer than a crisp white shirt with a repp stripe tie in your favorite colors atop light gray slacks (I have one with wide crimson stripes separated by narrow textured silver-gray stripes, which would pick up the gray in your trousers). The trousers are a completely neutral color, so almost anything works.


----------

